
Marijuana associated with three-fold risk of death from hypertension - SQL2219
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2017/08/170809073246.htm
======
trendoid
>We selected participants eligible for mortality follow-up, aged 20 years and
above, who answered “yes” or “no” to the question, “Have you ever used
marijuana or hashish?” Participants who answered yes were classified marijuana
users and those who answered no, as non-marijuana users. Duration of marijuana
use was estimated by subtracting participant’s age at marijuana use initiation
from the age at the 2005 screen.

So even if I smoked a single joint since I started smoking, I am put in the
the same bucket as someone who smokes weed daily? That doesn't sound right. Am
I missing something?

~~~
RobLach
This methodology is barely science.

~~~
kongolongo
This is very much part of what science looks like today. There isn't enough
funding for everyone to get large-scale long-term randomized placebo-
controlled double-blind trials, you need CHEAP, simple, and flawed correlative
studies to show that a better study should be considered for funding.

------
medymed
Legality will open the gates for a generation of researchers associating use
with health outcomes, without legal gray areas. The sooner we find out and
verify adverse and beneficial effects, the better for medical (and non-
medical) users.

------
unstatusthequo
This seems completely contrary to reason. Who funded the study? Tobacco?

~~~
eternalvision
Why do you believe this is contrary to reason?

~~~
blakejennings
Did you read the study?

From the Reuters article:

"Despite the widely held view that cannabis is benign, this research adds to
previous work suggesting otherwise," said Ian Hamilton, a lecturer in mental
health at Britain's York University.

There are several “handwaving” maneuvers in the paper, best summarized by this
quote from lead author (PhD candidate):

"Yankey said were limitations in the way marijuana use was assessed --
including that researchers could not be sure whether people had used the drug
continuously since they first tried it."

A direct quote from the paper shows this:

"Duration of marijuana use was estimated by subtracting participant’s age at
marijuana use initiation from the age at the 2005 screen."

Then the conclusion begins with:

Marijuana use, especially prolonged years of use, may increase the risk of
hypertension mortality…

\------

Should be clear now.

